# Why I like COX cable



## Catavenger

I wanted to change my email address to something else.
I submitted a survey telling them that I couldn't.
I got a call back today not long after I had taken my anti- seizure medication.
After I take that in the morning I need to sleep  (at least) 3 hours because I am totally disoriented.
I got a call back today when I was trying to sleep. The room seemed to be spinning around. I was totally out of it. Even with me in this condition the young woman who called me back was very patient and helpful.


----------



## Doc

I'm glad to hear of the understanding rep ...and ... I'm glad you added 'cable' to the subject line.


----------

